# Toilet Valve Leak



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

On our last trip out in February for some cold weather camping down in Colorado Springs, the water pump kept short cycling every 45 seconds or so, I knew I had a leak somewhere. Found it behind the toilet in the toilet valve. Actually, from the little white cap (drain cap?) on the bottom of the valve. I tried to tighten the cap and no joy, it still was leaking. And of course it was located between the toilet and the linen closet. The bathroom in a 230RS is small, and this is one tight space to troubleshoot a leak.

So I switched off the pump, took the pump cap down to the local Autozone, and found an o-ring that fit inside the bottom of the cap. Back to the Outback, put the cap back on, pump on again and no short cycling and more importantly no leaks.

So the question is, should there have been some kind of sealing washer in there in the first place, or did a few drops of water get left in the valve and freeze up after blowing everything out for the winter?

JR


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

May need a picture of the cap. If it is in the PEX line then no there should not have been a seal if it is some other part then there could have been a seal required but I do not see a cap looking at the parts book. Can you take a picture of the leak location?


----------

